# Sti murti'i fame l'hanno incastrata e mo' è pure brutto



## Strigoyu

Buenos días, mi nombre es José Antonio, soy andaluz y quería solventar una duda, a ver si pudiérais ayudarme. Me gustaría saber la traducción de la siguiente oración:


"Sti murti'i fame l'hanno incastrata e mo' è pure brutto."


Sé que es una expresión algo informal, yo diría que muy muy familiar. Hasta donde yo sé, "sti" es una contracción de "questi" (corregidme si me equivoco), "murti'i" lo es de "murti di"... Pero de lo que no tengo ni idea es de "mo'è"... ¿Me podéis ayudar, a ser posible con la traducción completa? Muchísimas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Neuromante

Una de las normas del foro es que des el contexto suficiente como para poder saber con que se trata, otra pide que se ponga un intento de traducción, aunque se dé por sentado que no es correcta Y ademas no es un foro de traducciones en la red.


Ya te digo que no puede ser una "expresión" y que no es informal sino dialectal. Sin saber cual es el sujeto de "è" no me parece posible una ayuda. Yo veo dos posibles sujetos, por cierto.


----------



## GGa

Strigoyu said:


> Sé que es una expresión algo informal, yo diría que muy muy familiar.


 Es una expresión napolitana.


Strigoyu said:


> ... Pero de lo que no tengo ni idea es de "mo'è"...


Mo' (napolitano) = adesso (italiano) = ahora (Español).
è = es (indicativo presente)
pure = también


----------



## Geviert

Bravo(-a) GGa e benvenuto (-a),

a partire dalle tue informazioni, abbiamo dunque (ipotesi):

Questi morti di fame l'hanno incastrata e adesso è pure brutt*a*! (?)

Cosa dici?


----------



## GGa

Secondo me, "è brutto" potrebbe significare, piuttosto, che adesso chi è stata incastrata è in una brutta situazione.
Però manca il contesto. Incastrata sarà in senso figurato o letterale?


----------



## Geviert

GGa said:


> Secondo me, "è brutto" potrebbe significare, piuttosto, che adesso chi è stata incastrata è in una brutta situazione.
> Però manca il contesto. Incastrata sarà in senso figurato o letterale?



Infatti, all'inizio anch'io avevo pensato qualcosa come " Questi morti di fame l'hanno incastrata e adesso pure di brutt*o*! Secondo me, "incastrata" è nel senso di mettere qualcuno nei pasticci, ma speriamo il contesto, altrimenti giriamo in torno.


----------



## Strigoyu

Hola de nuevo, amigos. Gracias, en primer lugar, a todos por vuestra ayuda. Sin embargo, entiendo que no he proporcionado el contexto exacto. Ahí va: se trata de un hombre quejándose de otro señor que ha logrado casarse con otra señorita mucho más guapa que él. A mi parecer, la oración está dicha desde un punto de vista... Digamos que un poco envidioso por parte del emisor. Un colega italiano me ha dado una posible traducción a inglés, la cual he traducido a su vez a españo, y me ha quedado lo siguiente:

"Estos muertos de hambre la han engañado y, además, ese (tío) es un feo."

Lo de "tío" (una expresión muy informal en español) lo he añadido yo, ya que a mi parecer la oración italiana está dicha desde una perspectiva algo "cattiva"... ¿Me equivoco? Un saludo y, nuevamente, gracias.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Stri, 

pero dime: ¿quiénes son los muertos de hambre? hay más de un tío en esa historia, me parece . Sobre si suena "cattiva" la frase en italiano, bueno, la primera parte no es una expresión muy feliz que digamos, la ultima parte, bueno, quien es feo, feo es y feo se queda: cuestión de verdades, no de maldades.   El énfasis le puede dar a la frase un tono particular (detto in napoletano poi...).


----------



## Neuromante

Strigoyu said:


> Hola de nuevo, amigos. Gracias, en primer lugar, a todos por vuestra ayuda. Sin embargo, entiendo que no he proporcionado el contexto exacto. Ahí va: se trata de un hombre quejándose de otro señor que ha logrado *casarse* con otra señorita *mucho más guapa que él*. A mi parecer, la oración está dicha desde un punto de vista... Digamos que *un poco envidioso * por parte del emisor. Un colega italiano me ha dado una posible traducción a inglés, la cual he traducido a su vez a españo, y me ha quedado lo siguiente:
> 
> "Estos muertos de hambre la han engañado y, además, ese (tío) es un feo."
> 
> Lo de "tío" (una expresión muy informal en español) lo he añadido yo, ya que a mi parecer la oración italiana está dicha desde una perspectiva algo "cattiva"... ¿Me equivoco? Un saludo y, nuevamente, gracias.


Imagino que lo que te he marcado será un error en la explicación

La traducción que propones es un poco demasiado literal. A mi me resultaría mucho más realista:
*Esos desgraciados la han liado...* Daría problemas con el "disgraziato" italiano
*Esos son unos que no tienen donde caerse muertos y la han liado....* Es más larga, pero me parece que mas común

...y además es hasta feo.

No creo que haga falta un *"tío"*, en el contexto ya está implícito de quien hablan y quedaría redundante.


----------



## Strigoyu

Hombre, evidentemente, en toda historia hay más de dos personajes... Partiendo de esa base, lo demás es perfectamente comprensible. No tienes más que leer la frase, hombre. Se supone que los entendidos en la materia son ustedes, y no yo.

De todas formas, con o sin contexto, mi colega me dio el significado en un plis-plas, no entiendo el por qué de buscarle los tres pies al gato, muy y a pesar de que sea cierto -obviamente- que haya más personajes en la historia. No me creo que la "frasecita" de para tanto... ¡¡¡Y yo que creía que el italiano era casi un calco del español!!!

Entiendo lo que propones, compañero *Neuromante*, pero no lo es menos que en español exista la expresión "muerto de hambre". No entiendo por qué a ti te resulta más "realista" esa que tú propones. Sí es cierto, con todo, que "la han liado" quedaría también muy bien, pero dado el amplio abanico de posibilidades que abre este verbo (liar.... buf, pues no se puede "liar" cosas o gente ni nada... ), yo me he decantado por una más "neutra" como sería "engañar", más general y quizá menos ambigua... Che ne dici?


----------



## GGa

Strigoyu said:


> "Estos muertos de hambre la han engañado"


OK.
Pero, además de "engañado", puede ser "comprometido" (no sé como se dice en español... más explicaciones quando los niños duermen)


Strigoyu said:


> "y, además, ese es un feo."


No sería muy "natural", pero es posible.
Seguro que no es una pregunta? ("e mo' è pure brutto*?*")



Strigoyu said:


> ¡¡¡Y yo que creía que el italiano era casi un calco del español!!!


Correcto, pero hay grandes diferencias entre "italiano normal" y dialectos. El napolitano tiene muchas locuciones idiomáticas. La traducción literal, la mayoría de las veces, no tiene sentido, o tiene otro sentido.
... y nosotros somos curiosos por encontrar el sentido exacto.

P.S. 





Geviert said:


> Bravo(-a) GGa e benvenuto (-a)


Grazie.
...e scusatemi per lo spagnolo penoso, ma ritengo di essere un discreto conoscitore del campano.


----------



## Neuromante

Strigoyu said:


> Entiendo lo que propones, compañero *Neuromante*, pero no lo es menos que en español exista la expresión "muerto de hambre". No entiendo por qué a ti te resulta más "realista" esa que tú propones. Sí es cierto, con todo, que "la han liado" quedaría también muy bien, pero dado el amplio abanico de posibilidades que abre este verbo (liar.... buf, pues no se puede "liar" cosas o gente ni nada... ), yo me he decantado por una más "neutra" como sería "engañar", más general y quizá menos ambigua... Che ne dici?


Me resulta más realista por dos motivos:
*"Morti di fame"*, en este contexto, no corresponde exactamente a *"muertos de hambre"* porque en español es mucho más concreto -Se refiere a gente que no tiene para comer aunque no tiene que ser literal y pueda usarse como insulto de clase social- mientras que en italiano es más difuso, abarca un espectro más amplio donde se incluyen el "desgraciados" español, que no es "simplemente" "_aquellos que han sufrido una desgracia" _y el "no tienen donde caerse muertos" que clava el "morti di fame" italiano. Traducir no es tirar de diccionario y poner las palabras una por una y si usas "muertos de hambre" aquí estarías diciendo simplemente que son mendigos
Además las que he propuesto son formas mucho más comunes
En este contexto casi nunca se diría "muerto de hambre" en español; no tendría sentido salvo que fueran unas personas famélicas y desnutridas las que la han liado, sin hacer la más mínima referencia a si obraban de buena fe o no. Las otras dos formas si que implican la mala intensión. 

Por esto es por lo que se pide el contexto: No somos diccionarios aunque "se supone" que somos los entendidos en la materia. Permíteme que dude mucho eso de que somos entendidos, por cierto.



E *"incastrare"* corresponde a un signif¡cado de "liar", es mucho más dura que "engañar", ¿Qué dirías tú si alguien te "incastra" de tal modo que acabas en la cárcel por un asesinato que él ha cometido? ¿Te engaño? ¿O mejor, te lió? ¿O cuando un policía te "incastra" en un interrogatorio y acabas autoacusándote a pesar de que no tenían pruebas contra ti? Al estilo Señorita Marple ¿Que te engañó o que te lió? Tu "engañar" es la que resultaría ambigua, precisamente por las connotaciones de "incastrare"




Ten en cuenta una cosa:
El italiano es casi un calco del español solo admitiendo que un mapa cartográfico sea un calco de Guerra y Paz: En ambos hay papel por medio Fuera bromas: No se parecen sino muy superficialmente. Ni la gramática, ni las palabras ni las expresiones ni nada


----------



## ursu-lab

Se refiere a una mujer "incastrata", es decir que los "morti di fame" (=miserables, desgraciados)  han puesto en una situación de compromiso (casarse, relación, etc) con un hombre que no quería (o no conocía) y que, para más inri,  es feo. " Incastrata" sería en este caso como dice Neuromante "liar" en el sentido de "hacer caer en una trampa", es decir "envolver en un compromiso".
Confirmo que no es italiano coloquial, es una mezla con dialecto meridional.


----------



## Strigoyu

Vale, compañero *Neuromante*, me has convencido con eso de "incastrare". Pero no con lo de "morti di fame". En español y en italiano ambos son despectivos, eso está claro. Para mí sigue siendo igualmente válida mi traducción "muertos de hambre", y no porque tire de diccionario e intente acomodar las palabras de una en una. Básicamente porque soy filólogo y sé un poquito -"nada más..."- de esto. No sé si eres español o italiano, pero si eres italiano, desde luego te expresas muy bien. Digo esto porque parece que tengas bastantes conocimientos contextuales del vocabulario de este idioma. Por cierto, y ya para acabar, me parece que tú y yo nos conocemos de algo... ¿Algún foro de cine, quizá? Un saludo.


----------



## Neuromante

Simplemente se trata de un "falso amigo". Justo aquí encima Ursula ha recurrido a los mismos paralelismos que yo. Y ella es profesora de italiano en España, así que conoce ambos idiomas a nivel de calle. Yo no soy filólogo, pero he vivido en Italia durante varios años (Estudiando, no trabajando en un restaurante) y todos los años paso un par de meses trabajando con italianos de alto nivel cultural (De hecho italianos que son "cultura" por motivos de trabajo) y me manejo en ambas lenguas desde que aprendí a habla. A la derecha puedes ver información concreta de la variante Con la cantidad ingente de variantes del español que existen me pareció algo imprescindible al inscribirme al foro.



No creo que nos conozcamos de otros foros, este nick sólo lo uso en dos: Aquí y en uno repleto de sevillanos pero que no trata de cine, aunque casi no se hable de otro tema. En todo caso, en ese foro todo el mundo asociaría "Neuromante/italiano" en cuestión de milisegundos así que es improbable.


----------



## Geviert

> Pero no con lo de "morti di fame". En español y en italiano ambos son despectivos, eso está claro.



En efecto, no hay diferencias en el uso. No es necesario alambicar mucho la frase, creo yo.


----------



## jeff depeau

Strigoyu said:


> "Sti murti'i fame l'hanno incastrata e mo' è pure brutto."


Sicuramente è una frase contaminata dal dialetto, e sicuramente è un dialetto del sud. Dalla trascrizione fonetica (,poiché immagino sia una frase udita e non letta,) non mi sembra del tutto napoletano (in napoletano puro sarebbe: "*'*sti muort' 'e fame"), ma può essere una variante del napoletano, o un napoletano pronunciato male.

*'sto* (anche* 'stu*), *'sta*,* 'sti*, *'ste*, sono abbreviazioni dialettali dei dimostrativi questo, questa, questi, queste. Sono molto usati, credo anche in tutta Italia.
Da essi derivano, per esempio, le espressioni di tempo "stamane", "stamattina", "stasera", "stanotte".

*muort' 'e famm'* (come direbbe un vero napoletano) vuol dire *morto\i di fame*. Quest'espressione è comunemente usata anche in italiano, ovviamente in senso figurato: indica una persona molto povera, che non teme di perdere la dignità ed è pronta a far qualsiasi cosa per migliorare anche pochissimo la sua condizione. E' in genere un insulto.

*mo'* significa "adesso"
è importante saperlo, perché viene molto usato in Campania, e direi in tutto il Sud.

Eliminando ogni impurità dialettale la frase italiana sarebbe:
"Questi morti di fame l'hanno incastrata e adesso è pure brutto"

La parte finale non ha molto senso. Tenderei a pensare, Strigoyu, che tu non abbia sentito bene la frase, essendo stata pronunciata con una forte cadenza dialettale; oppure che chi l'ha pronunciata non abbia saputo esprimersi appropriatamente. O ancora posso immaginare che non conoscendo il contesto, cui la frase fa riferimento, non ci è possibile capirla chiaramente.
Quello che appare evidente è che chi l'ha pronunciata, si stava lamentando di qualche ingiustizia.


----------



## Geviert

> *muort' 'e famm'* (come direbbe un vero napoletano) vuol dire *morto\i di fame*.  Quest'espressione è comunemente usata anche in italiano, ovviamente in  senso figurato: indica una persona molto povera, che non teme di perdere  la dignità ed è pronta a far qualsiasi cosa per migliorare anche  pochissimo la sua condizione. E' in genere un insulto.



Infatti, proprio come in spagnolo.


----------



## GGa

jeff depeau said:


> Dalla trascrizione fonetica (poiché immagino sia una frase udita e non letta) non mi sembra del tutto napoletano (in napoletano puro sarebbe: "*'*sti muort' 'e fame")


Già... forse un napoletano avrebbe scritto così, ma dato che -come tu stesso immagini- la frase è stata udita e trascritta da uno straniero, mi sembra più che normale un po' di differenza.



jeff depeau said:


> La parte finale non ha molto senso. [...]


Infatti, dipende dal contesto, dall'intonazione, e da chi sa quanti altri fattori.
Io mi immagino questa scena:
*X* racconta che i parenti della "señorita muy guapa" stanno tramando qualcosa contro il "señor que ha logrado casarse con ella".
*Y* sostiene che, secondo lui, si tratta di qualcosa di brutto.
*X* li giustifica: "... ma quei cattivoni (morti di fame) hanno incastrato la poveretta (la hanno imbrogliata o costretta): loro hanno fatto qualcosa di brutto. I parenti stanno solo cercando di liberarla... e tu dici che questo è brutto?"
Dalle parti mie il pezzo sottolineato si può appunto dire, sinteticamente, "e mo' è pure brutto?" (con intonazione della frase più o meno interrogativa).
Però sono possibili anche molte altre interpretazioni. Sarebbe interessante conoscere le battute precedenti del dialogo.


----------



## jeff depeau

Ciao GGa!
sì, leggendo quel che hai scritto, mi par proprio che hai ragione. Dev'essere proprio così.


----------

